# WTT September 2016



## sophima

Let me first begin by welcoming you to my wtt journal, whether a member, a passer by, or someone seeking advice, support, or jus a little comfort as you undergo your own situations. 

Intro:
My name is Lena, I am very new on here and very new to the idea of joining an online community as DH would call it. :blush: I am currently 20 and DH is 21, we have been together for long time now as we were high school sweethearts. :hugs:. I am in my last year of uni and he is working and has recently decided to do a one year certification course which means we will basically be ending school at the same time. 

At the moment our lives are pretty chaotic with school, work getting married, and starting our our own little family. The plan is we will sometime in 2016 but we haven't finalized When in 2016, though am secretly going for September.:happydance:.The thing is we have been together for so long and have seen so many persons got together or broken up or got pregnant without even being remotely ready ad we are here planning and making mature decisions. I jus can't wait till its our time to experience all of that love and joy from having a newborn.

ANXIOUSLY WAITING AND HOPING THAT NEXT YEAR WILL BE OUR YEAR.


----------



## sophima

Hello again, i have been so preoccupied I forgot to make an update. Well as of August 10 I felt like our journey has finally and truly began as hubby started his one year training. :). Apart from that and preparing for another semester in school I also find myself doing alot of online browsing on baby clothes and furniture and all that we will possibly need. So far my wishlist is a mile long and each day I just keep adding, I just cant control my excitement....


----------



## sophima

Hi guys.. It has been a while now since I have post, things have been a little hectic. I am back to studying so all my free time is gone. But as it relates to our previous plans nothing has changed apart from the fact that hubby is the one who now can't control his excitement and on some days he doesn't want to wait any longer:) I guess he now sees how I felt a couple weeks ago. He wants to move up our date for TTC to this year. I on the other hand am still dead set on September as we got a ton of things to do and get in place first. I also got this little fear that persons are gonna feel that I am following them because my family has been very fruitful over the past couple if years and months. But I guess no matter what someone will always have an opinon of what you should do or shoudn't do. 

Never the less I will be sticking to my plan no matter what.


----------



## sophima

Hey ladies. Well finally it's October I feel like the count down had began. 11 months until Ttc for baby number one. This month has been a big roller coaster ride. First with my studies final year is hectic alot of work. And with me and hubby it's been very emotional. We are very tense and on the edge about all the changes but we are working on getting through it. 

I think I am also a bit emotional because one of my cousins wayyyyy younger than myself had her baby two weeks ago. And it has made me want a baby even more. And thinking how she is nowhere ready and here I am waiting is driving me crazy. Never the less am trying my best to stay on schedule and not go completely insane. 

I even find myself coming up with unique baby names and stuff. Sometimes I hope amd pray that me being overly excited doesn't crush me if I don't get pregnant when I want to.


----------



## smile7060

I'm planning to try for November 2016!!! I'm counting down already too!!! :D Seems like so far away, but the truth is, that it will fly by and before we even know it, it will be July 2016!! Then it will seem like it is not even real when the time finally DOES arrive. Stoked!! :)


----------



## MissN8

This year has already gone by so quick so next year will too. I am enjoying child free time now with OH. Am coming off pill summer 2016 and hope to call pregnant by and if year. Anyone else on the pill for a long time??


----------



## sophima

Hi ladies. Finally its 2016, hope you all are having a great new year so far. Its beginning to feel all so real. MissN8. Sorry I haven't been on the pill in a couple of years so I know I won't have "post BC" to factor in.


----------



## kksy9b

best of luck to you hun...these next few months will fly by for you!

My Dh and I are much the same as you all- high school sweethearts, we got married at 20 and then graduated. We waited longer than you all are but not matter how long the wait, it is worth it in the end! Do you have any fun travel plans between now and September?


----------



## sophima

Hi, kksy9b we haven't made definite travel plans but if things go as smooth as we hope we will travel in the summer June- August and have a little "just us time". I am really hoping we get to.

On an unrelated topic I am currently experiencing something weird and unusual for me don't know if it is something to worry about or not. So I have a period tracking app, I use clue I find it helps me remember dates and so forth. So the app stated I would have ovulated January 17 hubby and I bd on that date using jus the pull out method, which is not a birth control method but has been our only method for some time now after trying other methods such as depo (the injection), the pill which makes me nauseated and good old condoms. Anyways after only using the withdrawal method I went on to having a what I consider normally cycling. PMS symptoms moodiness sensitive slight tender breast waiting for my period to begin on the 31 as clue stated. Which is normally right, sometimes it begins a day or two earlier or later than what clue says. This time it began a day earlier, my first day is light as normal with little cramping, second day it picks up a little. However by the end of the second day it slowed to stop by my third day there was nothing.. 

This is unusual for me as i have 5 day periods with the fourth day things slowing down and by the fifth day almost nothing where I can jus go ahead with a liner.. So this has been a weird 2 day period for me. I understand the body is not like clock work and each month is different, however jus for peace of mind I would like to know if this has ever happened to anyone here and did you find out what caused it?

All I can do now is wait and see what happens and if anything see how my next cycle goes. Even hubby said that's not normal for me. The only change I have made is taking vitamin to help me eat as I am a picky eater. Nothing of the ordinary happen to say caused stress. So I don't know what to think


----------



## kksy9b

You may have had an anovulatory cycle where you didn't actually ovulate. Periods will be much lighter and shorter than normal since there won't be any lining to shed. Do you track ovulation or temo at all? You could always pick up a test just to give you peace of mind. We had a similar situation last cycle with using w/d on O day. I looked up the stats and its a 4% chance of pregnancy so odds are it was just an off/anovulatory cycle. Hope you get a clear answer soon!


----------



## sophima

Thanks much for the insight, and no hadnt been tracking ovulation or temp other than the estimated dates my period tracker gives.. 

Am hoping it was just an off cycle, and everything will be back to normal by my next cycle. I will definitely look out for anything worth taking notice of. I must say you have given me a bit of peace of mind.

Do you have any baby plans for this year?


----------



## sophima

Hola ladies, how are you all doing.. I have found that I have been struggling with insomnia for a couple if days now. I have no idea why and this has ever happened to me before, I just lay in bed at night unable to fall alseep. I font even feel tired not at night or during the day. I guess some people wouldn't complain but as I know this is not me at all, it has got Mr wondering what's up with me?. 

Am staying relaxed though, keep focused on my goal for September :D..


----------



## kksy9b

Sorry you've had issues sleeping. Has this happened before or is it the first time? If it continues, it may be worth a call to your doctor. Do you have any big projects going on or stressful things happening that could be the underlying reason for it?


----------



## sophima

No major change or event at this time, just my normal routines. Only change I made was taking some iron tablets. I don't think iron tablets would give me sleeping issues, I don't even take them before bed. Mostly in the morning or day time after a meal


----------



## MissYogi

Hi Sophima! Just catching myself up on what you had written already here. Did you take a test yet to see about last months odd cycle? Hope everything is alright!


----------



## sophima

MissYogi said:


> Hi Sophima! Just catching myself up on what you had written already here. Did you take a test yet to see about last months odd cycle? Hope everything is alright!


Hey MissYogi, I haven't taken a test yet, but as of today 14/2, my boobs or feeling a little sensitive. Too early early for my PMS symptoms so I am gonna wait and see if it gets worst or subsides. If it gets worst I will take on Friday the 19th and see. Good thing is I don't have to go out and get a test because I already have one


----------



## sophima

Hey everyone jus a little update about what's going on. So I said I started to have slight tender breasts, this is still so but only st the sides. So as always I did my Google search I found out this was most likely due to ovulation. Never noticed that before, my boobs normally got tender a week before AF and stops during. Anyways I guess my cycle has just decided to up and make a tremendous change to freak me out. 

As it relates to the insomnia, I still haven't been feeling like myself at nights. Instead of going to bed because I feel tired, I stay up late then force myself to sleep because I know its bedtime. This is around 12 or 1. It varys reach night.


----------



## sophima

Well ladies am back with yet again another update. This is related to my last "weird" cycle. Am accustomed to a monthly cycle, 5 days long. Last cycle was practical 3 days. Well this cycle is somewhat the same,AD arrived 2 days before expected and on the 3rd day it dwindled away.

Seeing that this is the second time this has happened am guessing well this is what my cycles will be like now. 3 days maybe unusual for me but it is normal for some so I won't worry about it too much.. Another thing that changed for me was that I normally get tender breast a week or so before my Af this time it was about 3 weeks before. Based on how it felt and my Google searches I would say it started out as ovulation breast tenderness that lead up to AF. Since it began the tenderness have been less but have not completely subsided. 

I am glad I did hold out on taking a test, I didn't have much symptoms plus I jus really did not want to see another negative. I was waiting to see if I would miss this month's period before testing. Well now that's out the Window. Back to my September wait.


----------



## sophima

Hi ladies, been feeling under the weather lately. I have been trying to tough it out like a big girl but...... I can't do it any longer. So off to the doc I go. This Tuesday, since I will be going I will just share with my doc everything that's been going on with me, see what's her take on things.

Wish me luck I so need it this week


----------



## kksy9b

Feel better soon!


----------



## butterfly724

Hubby and I decided that this year will be the year to try. We are waiting and hoping to have a spring baby.


----------



## sophima

butterfly724 said:


> Hubby and I decided that this year will be the year to try. We are waiting and hoping to have a spring baby.

Sounds good :). Do you have any plans until then


----------



## sophima

Well ladies after my doctor's visit I think I'll be feeling better in a couple of weeks. Got some pain killers for my constant migraines Becomplex I so need the vitamin. And I have some blood work to be done. Will see how that turns out.


----------



## kksy9b

I hope that the meds help and the blood work shows something. Did the doctor give you any ideas what it may be?


----------



## sophima

Well the flu contributed somewhat to the headaches and the loss of appetite. But as it relates to my cycles I will have to wait on the blood work to tell. Doc thinks stress though. 

Personally I don't have excess stress
I'll jus wait and see


----------



## sophima

Hey ladies it's been a while. But nothing drastic has happened... well I did receive those blood word results. The doc said she didn't like how something with my kidney looked, that test result was higher than usual. So I had to redo that specific test. If it still turns up high. Then am looking at a kidney problem. She says nothing too major though nothing some antibiotics won't fix... so at the moment I have another appointment with her to see what the second set of results say about my kidney. .

As it relates to that weird period I had in January that is still going on.. it happened in February March and April. The blood work shows my blood count is good so not anemic. The doc thinks it's stress.. but to put my mind at ease she suggest blood work to check hormones if my May cycle is still the same..


----------



## sophima

Other than my results and updates i have just been trying to take it easy. I have been helping my cousin plan and prepare for her wedding at the end of this month. Yayyy am very excited and nervous at the same time almost as if i am the bride lol. Not the bride but I am the maid of honor. 

Also another two of my close family and friend has fallen pregnant. Total accident and a surprise am excited for them but feel as though they are taking my year. 2016 was supposed to be my year :(.. I just don't want anyone to feel am the one following you know...

Anyways I have started getting ready for my little one despite what is happening and who is gonna have some cheeky comment about my decision. . To prepare I have started taking prenatal vitamins. Am excited about that :).


----------



## sophima

Hi guys. Had another doctors appointment. This time to hear the results on my second set of test. Turns out everything is great. Everything Is normal and back to there correct level. Am happy for that. . 

So now I have completely stopped all my worrying and finally accept the fact that there is nothing wrong with me. (Big sigh of relief)


----------



## kksy9b

Yay!! Awesome news!


----------



## sophima

Hey ladies how are you all doing? How are the pre conception plans going. 

I recently completed my plans, assisted my cousin with her wedding and so forth ( it was lovrly). I am now Feeling free and relaxed. 

I am having extreme baby fever now feeling as if I can't wait until September even the dates are looking good enough if we start now. Hubby and I are on the same page with this, as he is only a couple weeks away from completing a nine months training program. I believe he would be ecstatic if I fell pregnant soon. 

So the question now is. To try or not to try

As it relates to my cycles I have recently started taking fish oil supplements with omega 3 with hopes of regulating my hormones and keeping my body up to Parr.


----------



## kksy9b

hi! how exciting you may move your date up!

i thought your hormones had regulated themselves? has something gone off again?


----------



## sophima

I don't believe they had regulated. Things have still been a usually so I just decided to start taking them as I learnt they are good at regulating cycles, blood flow and hormones among other things. 

Will watch for changes this cycle.


----------



## Symphony7

I actually went to my last annual pap appointment two weeks ago and talked to the midwife about our plans! Omg feels more real now. But strange to say it out loud. She wasn't concerned with our vacation to Mexico in July, just told us to take mosquito precautions, wait the two months, and make sure we have no zika symptoms. 

Started taking a prenatal rather than my regular women's vitamin. It's actually better tasting, lol. I take the gummy vitamins because I can't swallow the big ones and am more likely to take it if it's not a pain to do. 

I also just refilled my BC script for the last time before TTC! Almost down to threw months. Just need summer to get here so I can relax from work and go on my vacations, then September will be here before I know it.


----------



## sophima

Ya!!!! For your vacation, I hope you guys have a wonderful and relaxing time.. 

I can't believe how the time is moving fast before you know it it will be September. 

We officially not preventing at the moment, hoping for the best


----------



## kksy9b

Ooh! So exciting! Best of luck to you hun!


----------



## sophima

Thanks dear, currently in my TWW nothing unusual so far. Fx though


----------



## kksy9b

how are you doing? ive been mostly off bnb for the last few weeks and just trying to catch back up with everyone!


----------



## MissYogi

Good luck with this cycle! Wishing you the best!


----------



## sophima

Hi ladies. I have also been MIA but am back now with a update. First cycle actively trying but nothing so far.. 

We only Bd twice during my fertile Window, according to my tracking apps those days were 1 day before ovulation and the day of ovulation. I thought it was a good go but Af showed up 1 day early. 

Sad when she started because I had none of my pre AF cramps or tingling feeling down there that indicated that she was about to start. I just happened to see her on a trip to the bathroom. Have none of my usual AF cramps though they are normally very light and doesn't bother my day to day activities. Anyways on to the next cycle.


----------



## MissYogi

Sorry to hear that, next cycle I'm sure you will kick AF out for good though!


----------



## sophima

Really hoping for the best. 

Couple weeks from now I will be seeing my ob gy. So hoping for a bfp soon after. Feeling very positive about it. Fingers crossed ladies


----------



## kksy9b

Best of luck for next cycle hun. I'm sorry it didn't happen last cycle but I'm sure it will be soon!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Mind if I join you ladies?

I'm Brandi, single Momma to 5 under 9.

Zoe is 9, Isaiah is 7, Anberlin is 5, Asher will be 2 in July, and Noralie is 4 months.

I use donor sperm to conceive, and have used the same donor for my last 3 babies. I plan to start TTC my last baby beginning in September if my cycles have returned by then.


----------



## sophima

Hi Brandi wekcome, pleased to have you:flower:. Congrats on all your bundles of joy :winkwink:. You sound like super mom 5 under 9 wow. How is it??

Hoping cycles regular for you soon. I myself hate the being out of touch with my Cycles. Will you TV in September with the same donor?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

It's organized chaos lol, but I love it. Assuming my cycles are back in September, that's when I plan to start trying again. I'll use the same donor so my younger 4 will all be full siblings


----------



## sophima

That sounds great mama, not a dull moment in your home. I hope your cycles get back on track soon.. I very much dislike off cycles


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Cycle is on its way back. I ovulated today. Should be seeing the witch anytime now.


----------



## SarahMae

We're planning to try in Sept!


----------



## sophima

Hey Sarah, any plans until then? The time is whining down real fast. Feels so surreal. 

This month was out for me again. We didn't do much trying as I still haven't seen my ob gyn. Hoping things pick up in July fingers crossed. Any tips and home made remedies to improve CM though?


----------



## kksy9b

Drinks lots and lots of water! The recommended amount is half your body weight daily in ounces. ie: if you weigh 150, you would aim for 75 ounces daily. By far that was the best thing I found to improved CM. If you are still having issues, you can try preseed. I never used it, but i've heard others say it works very well when they don't have abundant CM


----------



## plamy

Let me join in. We are WTTC till 20th of September - then my probation period expires at work.


----------



## sophima

Hey ladies how are you all doing? I did try drinking a lot more water like you suggested kksy9b. And I believe I have seen some difference. Am not a pro on CM checking so... However I do hope it works:) am not much of a fan of lubs. Hubby and I are still basically just having fun not worrying about if it will happen or even checking days or anything.. am due for AF in 2 days at the moment, so she can come at any time between now and about 4 days.. 

However today 2 days before expected AF I went to the restroom and after I wiped I saw the slightest bit of pink tint and a little spot of pink about a pen point size. First thing that popped in my head was omg ib but then I thought maybe just beginning of AF. went to restroom several times after thinking I would see AF but nothing not even that pink tint. Not getting my hopes up still looking out for AF will see what happens if she doesn't show 2 days after expected arrival. 

Any experience here with ib????


----------



## sophima

plamy said:


> Let me join in. We are WTTC till 20th of September - then my probation period expires at work.

Time is just around the corner. Getting excited?


----------



## sophima

A little update ladies. A day after I got that pink tint when I wiped and then nothing. I got more spotting. Still very small wouldn't have noticed if I hadn't been looking out. The color has changed from light pink to brown. Now am even more convinced it's ib. Will keep an eye out or for possible signs


----------



## Symphony7

Fingers crossed, sophima! Can't wait until I'm there symptom spotting with you. 

This last month has been the hardest because quite frankly I have just wanted to stop taking this pack. And I've been on vacation for a week, and that is literally the only thing that makes me forget pills. I am extremely good about remembering, so much so that I often don't remember that I took my pill, it's so automatic. So...I've been hoping I would just forget a few days and then could say, well, may as well just start now. But somehow that intention has caused me to remember every single day. I am still a bit freaked out about the Zika virus...we will have waited the recommended eight weeks after return from an area to TTC, I just wish there was a sure test that we could do so we could just go head with it. Ah well, I am under three weeks! So excited!


----------



## sophima

Try as best as possible to enjoy your vacation Symphony can't be too careful with this zika situation going on. I wish it would go already. We have enough to worry about already every little twitch or pain not to mention adding that to our watch list..

I think the spotting has gone south for me. Today is the 5th day from noticing that pink tiny when I wiped. On the 4th day spotting picked up from little now and again appearance of brown to light red. Today the 5th day it got even heavier. Now I wouldn't classify it as spotting but more like a light period day. I even had crazy lower back pain and belly cramps. So I think it officially turned into AF. I don't normally spot before AF do I know something was definitely up but whatever was going on I think has now come to an end :(.. still keeping an eye out on what may come but I have lost hope of it being ib. 
.


----------



## babybloo

Hi ladies, can I join you? We are wtt in September too. Just waiting for af and a new cycle to start Aug 22ish (never thought I'd be so excited for af to hurry up and get here) so first week of September should be the right time frame. 

I have an almost 3 year old girl and I'm so excited to TTC another but now that it's almost time to try I'm starting to get nervous. Would love to have some buddies to chat with while waiting.


----------



## sophima

Hi babybloo welcome. There's The practically no more waiting. I can't believe I made it to September. I am so excited and nervous hoping that doesn't delay things.

Best wishes for us all. Our waiting is over time to do some real BDing


----------



## JoJazie

We r waiting to try in October. But the waiting is definitely something we all get, isn't it. We r waiting for our finances to fall in place and our private health insurance to kick in. Then its BD-ing galore :)


----------



## sophima

Hey ladies how are you all doing?? The waiting is officially over. Enjoying the beding. Will try not to stress sbout it happening though. Stress doesn't work well with me i realize. 

I am also taking iron and vitamin tablets with my fingers crossed.


----------



## sophima

Hey ladies hows it going. Everyone been enjoying TTC??? 

I finally got to see the ob gyn, informed her of the sudden light periods i have been having since January and alive he changes i have noticed with and around AF. So she has sent me to test for POCS as well as thyroid issues. And here i thought everything was ok and my AF would get back to a state of normalcy sooner or later.


----------



## sophima

Well it has been confirmed after blood work ana a pelvic ultrasound. I have been diagnosed with pcos. I have 1 cyst on right ovary but LH is high. 

After talking with ob gyn we decided to wait a couple more months before actively trying again. So for now i will be keeping an eye on the cyst to see if it resolves if any other develops. 

And i was given mistral in the mean time. 

A bit heart broken ladies but i habe been assured pregnancy and a healthy baby is not impossible.


----------



## sophima

Hi ladies, Haven't posted in awhile and I thought since I have been diagnosed with PCOS and currently working on Healing my PCOS, Yes I said HEAL. Why not share that journey with you ladies. I know I have spent alot of time googling and watching YouTube videos for anyone going through a similar situation as myself and what they have done, or is doing about the situation. So I will be telling my experience thus far and hopefully in the near future, such as a year time I will be sharing a pregnancy story. 

So I will be creating another journal to share my PCOS experience, see you there.

And thank you all for reading and for your replies and advises.


----------

